# Loving this forum



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone

just a message to say I am loving this forum. so much information and helpful people. Are there any small roasting companies on here that I could pick their brains for information?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome. What do you want to know (from them) - may help locate someone who can help?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are several commercial roasters on the forum and a whole bunch of peeps that roast at home too. Start a thread with your question/s and I'm sure you'll get helpful responses. Not from me though - I haven't a clue about the finer points of roasting!


----------



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Mostly what all do i need to get started. I have a coffee machine. I cant seem to find any roasting classes in northern ireland and cant see me flying to get them for quite a while is there tips on beans to start on any good deals from suppliers on here to see if i like the beans. Cafe nero is the closest i have came to mainstream coffee that i like if that helps any.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cafe Nero is super dark roast as I recall.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pick up a copy of Scott Rao's book "The Coffee Roaster's Companion"

Its more advanced than home roasting will allow but the principles are the same


----------



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

With my experience of coffee forums on net, I see that the very important advantage of this forum is that it is very much concerntrated on coffee fans from the UK and Europe. Thus, it is more relevant.


----------

